# Why is my tortoise so inactive lately?



## Geng (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm dealing with a very inactive russian (2 years old) for the past 2 weeks:

- She used to wake up when I turn her lamps on, which is around 8am. Nowadays when the lamps are on, she doesn't come out of her hide, and can stay there for few hours. The past 2 days I had to get her out seeing it was almost 12pm and she still hasn't woke up.

- She used to be a big eater, only eats a little nowadays. Then she goes to sleep again after her 'lunch'.

- She doens't bask. Even after her lunch she goes to her hide, instead of basking which what she usually does.

The temps are: 100F basking spot, 80 - 90 warm/around the basking spot, 70 cool, 65 night. Her enclosure is open.

Also to note:

- The outside temps has dropped. Few weeks ago it was around 20-25C, but these days it can go low to 13C.
- Because of my full time job, I only soak my tort in the weekend, instead of the usual daily soak for 40min. Today I soaked her for 45 min under her basking lamp. And surprisingly, she was really active and alive during her soak. Stretching her neck out and left, right, up and down. After the soak she was munching her favorite snack (dandelions), but left the spring mix. Then she went back to sleep like, again.

Anyone can help me with the problem?


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2016)

A lot of tortoises specially Russians seem to be slowing down right now. Time of year, temps getting cooler, some thinking they need to get ready to hibernate. Just make sure temps are correct, lighting is bright to keep them up, unless you hibernate them and keep them hydrated, very important. When mine has this slow down, it usually last 2 weeks to a month then he's back to eating like a horse. Keeping closer eye on them is good just to be sure nothing else is going wrong


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2016)

Geng said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm dealing with a very inactive russian (2 years old) for the past 2 weeks:
> 
> ...


Hi. I believe that one soak is not enough. I give Oli a soak each and every day and I have noticed that it does something to his appetite, especially in Winter when torts tend to eat less. Try to spare some more time for a few more soaks, if possible.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 16, 2016)

What wellington said. 

It is very important to soak your tort daily for at least 30 minutes while eating is suppressed to keep it hydrated. 

I recommend you haul your tort out first thing and dictate the start of the day. Frequently a soak will encourage a poop and also appetite.


----------



## Geng (Oct 16, 2016)

wellington said:


> A lot of tortoises specially Russians seem to be slowing down right now. Time of year, temps getting cooler, some thinking they need to get ready to hibernate. Just make sure temps are correct, lighting is bright to keep them up, unless you hibernate them and keep them hydrated, very important. When mine has this slow down, it usually last 2 weeks to a month then he's back to eating like a horse. Keeping closer eye on them is good just to be sure nothing else is going wrong



Thanks for the reply!

I do notice that the slow down kicked in when the temps has dropped. 

What did you do when your tort slowed down? Did you take any measurements and changes?

I'm not planning to hibernate my tort. I'm too inexperienced to know how it works.


----------



## Geng (Oct 16, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> What wellington said.
> 
> It is very important to soak your tort daily for at least 30 minutes while eating is suppressed to keep it hydrated.
> 
> I recommend you haul your tort out first thing and dictate the start of the day. Frequently a soak will encourage a poop and also appetite.



I'll keep that in mind, thanks!

Because of my 8am-5pm job + thesis I don't have time to soak my tort during work days. However, I can get up a hour early and soak my tort for 30min. But, is it okay to wake up my tort for a soak, even when it isn't time for her to wake up?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 16, 2016)

It's perfectly OK to do it. 

Have the lights come on using a timer just before you get up. 

Pull your tort out and soak for 30 minutes. 

Use that time to dress, have a coffee/breakfast, place food in the enclosure (really important this is done in the morning)

Replace your tort and go to work. I doubt you need to rise an hour early unless you're the type of person who falls out of bed, pulls on clothes and leaves in under 10 minutes.


----------



## Geng (Oct 16, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> It's perfectly OK to do it.
> 
> Have the lights come on using a timer just before you get up.
> 
> ...



Okay, many thanks, will do!


----------

